# Herd Share



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone here run a herd share program? We have four backyard goats who are happy and healthy and making way too much milk for us to handle. We are thinking about starting a (very) small herd share with some families in the area. Right now we have four interested and probably couldn't go any higher than that. Any advice on rules and/or programs would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Kriket (Sep 30, 2009)

Subbing.  Love to hear more on this.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Getting advice from around the country won't help because rules about herd sharing and leasing of animals vary from state to state. You should check with the AG agent in your county to find out CA's rules. If you don't want them to know who you are then call from a pay phone.

deb 
in wi


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

I actually did a sit in phone call classroom type thing with the realmilk.com crew. It was actually pretty awesome and I learned a lot as far as the rules for each state and so on. If you sign up and become a member, you get all the legal advice you need to start a herd share. I know the number one mistake they said was to advertise on Craigslist. I can't tell you how many people I run into who advertise there. It's crazy. I was just looking to know how people run their herd-shares and what type of process they follow as far as signing people up goes and jars and all that good stuff. Looking for a good mentor.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

So whats the deal with craigslist? I have not run an add, but I had a customer put something on about us, I guess, just they knew where to get raw milk, that is legal as far as I know, Yes? >thanks marc


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marc, 
Careful that health dept don't see that. Even if you and Catherine didn't put it up on Craigslist, they might try to make trouble for you; at least a case & desist notice until you prove it wasn't you that posted the listing.


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah posting on Craigslist is just an easy way to let the public... and the health dept... know that you offer raw milk for sale which, in most states is illegal. Here, in CA, it is illegal to buy and sell or transport milk that is raw. It is even illegal if they know you have been giving as a gift to a friend. Hence, the reason why people are having to start up herd shares.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kye,

You're in California??? Why the sale of raw milk is LEGAL there both retail and at the farm. Who told you differently?

source: realmilk.org


> Sales of raw milk and raw milk products are legal both in stores and on the farm. In order for raw milk to be sold legally, it must be 'market milk. 'This is milk that meets the standards provided in the Milk and Milk Products Act of 1947.
> 
> Under the Act, market milk is graded and designated into three classes:'certified milk,' 'guaranteed milk,' and 'Grade A milk. 'Of the three classes, only Grade A raw milk is available for sale today in California. The standards for guaranteed raw milk to be market milk are more stringent than those for Grade A raw milk. While the Milk and Milk Products Act calls for county milk commissions to set the standards for certified raw milk, *not a single county milk commission still exists*.
> Raw milk dairy farmers need market milk permits in order to produce their product. In addition, any person engaged in an aspect of the milk business that falls under the statutory definition of milk products plant must obtain a milk products plant license. There is an exemption from the license requirement, however, for "*any producer whose business consists exclusively of producing and distributing raw market milk produced by such producer*."
> ...


----------

